# Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter,Spalding 01406 380758



## catgroom

Hi!

We have been rescuing cats and kittens for over 25 years.

We would like to take this opportunity to link you to our Facebook Page.This is regularly updated by the owners' daughter,Laura,who also takes one mean photo.Also by Steve,cat groomer (username catgroom on here).

We accept a minimum donation of £25 and are registered charity 1071749.

The lady to speak to is Monica,on 01406 380520
THIS IS NOW THE CORRECT PHONE NUMBER.APOLOGIES TO ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE CALLED AND SPOKEN TO MY MUM AND DAD BY MISTAKE :001_rolleyes::biggrin5:

We are based in the Spalding area of Lincolnshire,17 miles east of Peterborough.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moulton-Chapel-Cat-Shelter-01406-380520/137662579638181?fref=ts


----------



## catgroom

Will any interested parties please now call 01406 380520.

Many thanks

steve


----------



## catgroom

Hi Everybody!

Well,we're filling up again and thanks to all who've offered to home one of our recent incoming babies 

At present,we have taken in "Bandit".He's a very large black and white boy.He'd make an ideal only cat,and ideal for someone with a lot of land,or a farm.He's about 3 years old,and hasn't had a proper home for around 6-9 months.He's been in foster care for this long.

Also,we have Lucky.He's about the same age.He's a black semi-long haired chap.He must go as an only cat.He came in on Tuesday,as he was fighting with the other two cats he lived with,who were "there first".He has green eyes and is a very loving boy.

Photos on our Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moul...r-01406-380520/137662579638181?ref=ts&fref=ts

If you're interested,please call 01406 380520. Ask to speak with Monica.
We're open for viewings between 11am-3pm.Closed Sundays.

Happy Bank Holiday Weekend to you all!

Steve :thumbup1:


----------



## danniandnala

Ah hope they find a forver home...liked and will share xx


----------



## catgroom

That's really kind of you Danni

Thanks from us at the Shelter.xxx


----------



## GingerJasper

Hopefully Bandit and Lucky will find suitable homes soon. Already follow you on Facebook.


----------

